# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Не запускается Quake III

## Kuzbass

Доброе время суток, господа. Обращаюсь к вам за помощью, по следующей причине:
Не запускается такая многоуважаемая игра как Quake III Arena.
*Симптомы:* 
Изначально игра загружается ровно, но после появления стандартного серого экрана, я наблюдаю печальную картину...  quake3.exe - обнаружена ошибка. Приложение будет закрыто ... [Отправить отчет] [Не отправлять]. В общем, всё как обычно.
*Мои попытки:* 
- Удаление старых и установка более новых дров для видео карты
- Установка DirectX 7 с диска с игрой
- Установка современного Direct X
- Проверка клиента на другом компьютере увенчалась успехом (работоспособность подтверждена)
*Характеристики компьютера:*
Athlon 2400+, 1Gb оперативной памяти, видеокарта ATI Radeon 9600XT. 
*Операционная система:
* Windows XP SP2

Буду очень признателен любой помощи.
P.S.: Так же не запускается и Wolfenstein (ни одна из частей). Предполагаю родство движков. :)

----------


## Kuzbass

Спасибо всем, кто хотя бы задумался над моей проблемой. 
*Решением стало:*
Удаление новых и установка старых драйверов(с диска ATI, идущего в комплекте с видеокартой), а так же полного набора примочек(так же с диска ATI).
*Список установленных компонентов:*
Драйверы монитора ATI
HYDRAVISION Basic Edition
.Net 2.0
DirectX
Драйверы монитора
Microsoft VisualC++ 2005 Redistributable
Catalyst Control Center
Драйверы монитора
Problem Report Wizard

На мой взгляд, решающим фактором, в разрешении проблемы, стала установка .Net 2.0

*Вывод:*
Старые дрова лучше новых двух. :)

----------


## quick

это наверное самая волнующая тема, не мог пройти мимо :)

----------

